# Die Krähen sind mir immer sympathischer :)



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

Ich mochte sie ja schon immer, meine Rabenkrähen. 

Aber seit heute haben sie bei mir einen noch viel "größeren Stein im Brett".

Nicht nur, dass sie die Greifvögel von meinen Hühnern fernhalten, 
meine Freundin hat heute morgen hautnah beobachtet, dass die Krähen, 
wenn sie so über die Weide staksen (was sie häufig machen): 

  

nicht einfach nur da rumhüpfen, nein, *sie jagen (erfolgreich) Mäuse!*


----------



## Mondragor (6. Juli 2015)

Herrlich,
ich hatte so viele Wühlmäuse im Garten, dass ich davon auch gerne ne schachtel bestellen würde 
Mein gesamter Rasen ist zu einer Berg-und-Tal-Landschaft geworden. Die Bauten habe ich nun mit 
Sand aufgefüllt, überall wo Löcher waren, einige musste ich mehrfach befüllen.
Aber jetzt sind sie weg, glaub ich.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

du willst "eine Schachtel Krähen" bestellen?

...lass mich mal wissen, wenn Du Erfolg hattest 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Ich schwanke jetzt, zwischen " Ich mag sie immer noch " und " nicht so wirklich " .
Meine Rabenkrähen betrachten ja den Teich als ihr Eigentum, und verjagen gnadenlos den __ Fischreiher !! 
Gestern habe ich allerdings beobachtet, wie sie zu zweit auf einem kleinen Spatz herumhackten, der verzweifelt versucht zu entkommen 
Als ich rausgerannt bin, ist die Eine mit ihm im Schnabel weggeflogen. 
Ich weiß, das ist auch Natur, aber so direkt damit konfrontiert zu weren, ist natürlich nicht so toll .


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Anne,

ich kann da Deine Gefühle sehr gut verstehen.

Entweder war es ein Spatz, der gerade erst das Nest verlassen hat und unvorsichtig war,
oder es war ein Spatz, der in irgendeiner Form verletzt oder geschwächt war.

Sonst hätten die Krähen ihn nicht erwischt, denn sie sind von ihren anatomischen Voraussetzungen
nicht in der Lage, gesunde Vögel zu erjagen.

Insofern sieh es so: sie haben unter Umständen ein leidendes Tier erlöst.

Zur Zeit sind die Rabenkrähen auf tierische Kost (Insekten und Fleisch) angewiesen, da sie ihre Küken
aufziehen.

Meine zwei Rabenkrähen habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal gesehen, wie sie auf Jungvögel gehen, die
etwas unbeholfen wirken.

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich sie mit genügend Nahrung für ihre Kinder versorge 

Ich erzähle von meinen zwei "Hof-Bewach-Krähen" und meine Fütterungen und Beobachtungen im Rabenforum.

Wenn es Dich interessiert:

* defekter Link entfernt *

(wie hier: zum Fotos betrachten muss man sich anmelden)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

Die Raben fressen nicht nur anderes Getier, was völlig normal ist und dem höheren Plan der Arterhaltung entspricht, sondern auch meine Butterbrezel vom Tisch, wenn ich nur kurz reingehe um Kaffee zu holen....ich mag sie aber trotzdem... weil sie doch sehr clever sind, was man von einigen Homo Sapiens nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## juerg_we (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
gibt es bei raben eigentlich ein team oder eine gruppe?
gestern habe ich in meinem garten beobachtet wie sich 2 raben auf einen anderen "draufgestürzt haben"
und es ,in meinen augen ,böse haue gegeben hat für den einen raben.
hatte das so noch nicht gesehen,konnte bis auf 2 m an sie heran bis sie mich bemerkten und dann alle davonflogen.
gruss
Jürgen
(ps .bei mir sind die raben auch willkommen)


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
Rabenkrähen leben als Paare und besetzen jeweils ein Brutrevier, was je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten und Futterangebot 0.5 - 1,5 ha groß sein kann.

Dieses Revier verteidigen sie vehement gegen absolut alle Artgenossen.

Junge Rabenkrähen, die kein Revier abbekommen haben, schließen sich zu vagabundierenden Gruppen zusammen (Männlein wie Weiblein) und ziehen durchs Land, wobei sie sich immer wieder am Rande fremder Brutreviere aufhalten und versuchen, in diese einzudringen und zu übernehmen.

Dann kommt es zwischen den Revierinhabern und den Vagabunden zu erbitterten Kämpfen.

Verunglückt z.B. ein Revierinhaber oder wird er vergrämt, rücken von denen, die in den Startlöchern stehen, sofort welche nach.

Darum ist Vergrämung auch Schwachsinn.

AndersSaatkrähen.
Sie brüten in großen Kolonien.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Mai 2016)

Ich mag Rabenvögel ja sehr. Rabenkrähen sah ich schon öfter auf frisch gemähten Wiesen rumstochern. Bisher dachte ich immer, sie "entsorgen die Reste" also Kleintiere, die das mähen nicht überlebt haben. Aber klar, genug aufgescheuchtes Volk rennt da auch rum und die Mauslöcher sind schön frei gelegt.


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Hier sind auch noch ein paar interessante Infos: 

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/voegel/artenschutz/rabenvoegel/00520.html


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

Also wenn bei uns unterhalb die Wiese gemäht wird, dann ist da der Teufel los.... Falken, Milan kreisen... es ist unwahrscheinlich interessant die Luftkämpfe zwischen den Milanen und Raben anzusehen...


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

ja, das ist hier auch so - es ist das reinste Schauspiel.

Die massiven Angriffe durch die Krähen gegen Greifvögel geschehen hauptsächlich, wenn die Krähen noch
nicht selbständige Brut oder aber Eier im Gelege haben.

Außerhalb der Brut- und Aufzuchtzeit dulden sie sich - die Krähen gehören bei vielen Greifvögeln eigentlich
auf den Speiseplan (genau wie Schwalben) - beweisen also wirklich extremen Mut, wenn sie die Greifvögel
angreifen (ebenfalls genau wie die Schwalben - das ist auch immer beeindruckend: 20 Schwalben gehen auf einen Bussard los.....)

die Greifvögel sind interessiert an den zahllosen Nagern, die mit der Mahd plötzlich  ihre Deckung verlieren
und die Saatkrähen stürzen sich auf Sämereien, die abfallen und vor allem auf Bodeninsekten
__ Würmer und Co), die in überständigen Flächen sehr oberflächlich unter der Erde sind und damit,
sowie gemäht ist, leicht erreichbar werden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

und dazu ein paar passende Bilder von grad eben - das war echt spannend, Krähe gegen Bussard


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

Geile Aufnahmen... überhaupt das Wetter.... bei uns sind es 8Grad und Pisswetter


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> bei uns sind es 8Grad und Pisswetter


mehr an Temperatur ist hier auch nicht, war grad ne Regenpause die ich zum Spaziergang mit dem Wuff nutzte.


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Mitch das sind ja absolut phantastische Aufnahmen!!!!


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, 
habs mir als Lesezeichen gesetzt. Ich füttere ja meine Vögel auch noch alle, weil ich ja hoffe, die " Schwarzen " fressen soviel, daß sie
die anderen Flieger dann verschonen !


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Anne, 
Deine Rabenkrähen werden sich von normalem Vogelfutter nicht "satt" fressen. 

Das meiste, was sie sich holen, wird irgendwo versteckt - eingegraben für schlechte Zeiten. 

Sie sind anders, als die meisten anderen Singvögel auf tierische Kost angewiesen und ihre Jungen 
werden mit Insekten, Ei und Fleisch ernährt. 

Das müssen sie sich beschaffen (wäre auch sonst sehr ungesund für sie) ganz egal, wieviele 
Nüsse und Körner und Co Du auslegst. 

Ich würde Dir auch davon abraten, sie quasi rund um die Uhr frei zugänglich "ad libitum" zu füttern. 

1. wird das für die Krähen wirklich ungesund und
2. fressen sie Dir nur die Haare vom Kopf bzw. verstecken, was Du teuer bezahlst. 

Dann füttere ihnen lieber ein oder zweimal am Tag gezielt eoin paar Leckerli. 
Da kannst Du ein "Ritual" draus machen. 

Sie lernen schnell, dass es z.B. nur bei einem bestimmten Pfiff zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit etwas gibt. 

Und dann nimmst Du was "Gesundes und Besonderes" für sie: 

z.B. mal ein paar kleine (pflaumengrosse) Hackbällchen (roh, NUR Rind, kein Schwein!), 
ein paar Stückchen Rinderleber oder Rindergoulasch etc. 
oder ein rohes Hühnerei (Bio) - Du kannst es ihnen ganz hinlegen. 

Entweder tragen sie es weg oder, wenn es zu groß ist, hacken sie es auf und essen das Eigelb raus. 

Dann mal ein paar angeknackte __ Walnüsse (unbehandelt) usw. 

Keine verarbeiteten Nahrungsmittel, kein Hunde- oder Katzenfutter, keine gewürzten Sachen usw. 


Sie werden Dich dafür lieben  und es ist deutlich gesünder für sie. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Danke, Kirstin
dann werde ich das in Zukunft richtig machen, und einfach kein loses Futter mehr hinstreuen . 
Es gibt jetzt nur noch Körnerfutter im Vogelhäuschen, da passen die zwei nicht rein 
Habe extra immer Futter lose hingestreut für die Zwei .


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

hmm warum die Raben füttern....dieser thread beschäftigt sich doch damit, dass die Viecher auch Mäuse und sontige "Schädlinge" fressen... sollen wir das denen abgewöhnen und dann Mäusegift streuen? Das gleiche gilt doch auch für die anderen Vögel...füttern und Insektenvertilgungsmittel...?


Tanny schrieb:


> Dann mal ein paar angeknackte __ Walnüsse (unbehandelt) usw.


schau dir mal an wie die schlauen Viecher so ne Nuss knacken... bei uns legen die sie immer vor die Autos und warten bis einer drüberfährt... also die brauchen wirklich keine Hilfe....


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

Menno - es geht nicht darum, die Viecher satt zu machen, es geht darum, sie auf dem Gelände zu halten.


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo groecamp, 

ich füttere meine aus reiner Freude an der Sache - angewiesen sind sie zumindest hier, wo es genug gibt, sicher 
nicht. 

Ich finde es absolut faszinierend, sie zu beobachten und ich freue mich einfach immer, wenn sie 
auf Zuruf über mir im Baum landen, mich "begrüssen" und dann - kaum bin ich einige Schritte zurück gegangen, 
bei den Leckerli landen und sie in Windeseile abtransportieren, um sie erstmal zu verstecken. 

Und wenn sie fertig sind, setzen sie sich in die __ Esche über dem Futterplatz, putzen sich und grüßen nochmal 
laut krächzend, bevor sie irgendwo rund ums Haus verschwinden. 

Wie oben geschrieben: 
nicht als Vollernährung - die sammeln schon auch noch selbst, sonst kämen sie nicht hin  und sie holen sich 
auch nach wie vor jede Maus, die ihnen auf der Wiese in die Quere kommt. 

Aber weder haben sie je versucht, meine frisch geschlüpften Küken von der Glucke zu klauen 
(obwohl die Kleinen gerade in den ersten Tagen manchmal etwas trödeln beim Gang über die Hofplatte)
und dort dann im Prinzip auf dem Präsentierteller stehen, 

noch habe ich in den letzten 2 Jahren beobachtet, dass sie noch mal wieder gezielt auf den ersten Ausflug der 
Jungvögel an den Starennestern warten. 
(das habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal zufällig mitbekommen - und da haben sie sich ein Starenküken aus der Gruppe 
gegriffen). 

Was die Nüsse anbelangt: 

ja, das machen sie hier auch. 
Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich sie anknacke. 

Ich möchte nicht, dass sie doch mal unter die Räder kommen, weil es blöd kommt. 

Die nächste wirklich befahrene Strasse ist die ca 1 km Luftlinie entfernte Bundesstraße - ohne Ampeln. 

Bei unsau f der Dorfstrasse müssten sie, wenn sie Pech haben, einen halben Tag warten und dann hoffen, dass 
das Auto auch noch genau da fährt, wo die Nuss liegt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt doch auch für die anderen Vögel...füttern und Insektenvertilgungsmittel...?



Auf gar keinen Fall Gifte!

Bei den anderen, den kleinen Singvögeln ist es mit der Sommerfütterung so, 
dass sie vielerorts heute fast schon darauf angewiesen sind in der Brutzeit. 

Da ist die Problematik eine andere. 

Da hilft die Sommerfütterung in nahrungsarmen Gebieten (das sind die meisten Gärten und landwirtschaftlich genutzten Gebiete)
den Vögeln, sich selbst schnell und energiereich zu versorgen, damit sie mehr Zeit haben für die Insektenjagd für 
die Küken, da sie deutlich mehr für jeden Happen ackern müssen, als in einer für sie natürlichen Umgebung. 

Ich zitiere Dir der EInfachheit halber hier einfach mal einen Abschnitt aus meinem "Erste Hilfe Buch für Singvögel": 

Zitat Anfang:

Nahezu alle bei uns heimischen Singvögel ernähren ihre Brut in den ersten Tagen und/oder Wochen 
mehr oder weniger ausschließlich mit Insekten. 
Die Verfügbarkeit von frischen Insekten in großer Vielfalt ist in der Aufzuchtzeit junger Vögel überlebenswichtig.

In unseren gepflegten Gärten, den „grünen Wüsten“ des urbanen Lebens finden wir unendlich viele, 
blühende und grünende exotische Pflanzen, kurz geschorene „engl. Rasen“ und Flächen mit wunderschönen 
Blühpflanzen, die auf sauber von Unkraut befreiten, schwarzen Rabatten stehen.

Unsere heimischen Insekten können mit vielen dieser Pflanzen ernährungstechnisch nichts anfangen, 
weshalb sie weg bleiben. Und selbst wenn ein Insekt in diesen Gärten eventuell Nahrung finden sollte, 
so scheitert seine Anwesenheit oft daran, dass es in den blank geputzten Gärten keine Nistmöglichkeit findet.

Die Lücke, die die Abwesenheit einer großen Insektenvielfalt hinterlässt, wird geschlossen durch jene Insekten, 
die weniger anspruchsvoll sind oder mangels natürlicher Feinde (z.B. spanische Wegeschnecke) leichtes Spiel haben.

Sie überfallen die gepflegten „Oasen“ in Scharen und damit sie nicht alles vernichten, was wir liebevoll hegen 
und pflegen, hat das nächste Gartencenter das passende Gift zur Hand, was wir gegen Rost auf den Rosen, 
Ameisen am Wegesrand, __ Schnecken im Salatbeet, __ Moos im Rasen, Wühlmäuse unter der Erde, oder Mücken 
und __ Fliegen am Frühstückstisch einsetzen können.

Und da schließt sich der Kreis wieder:

Die giftbelasteten toten und noch lebenden Insekten, die in den ohnehin nahrungsarmen Gärten überhaupt 
noch vorkommen, werden von den Vögeln an ihre Brut verfüttert.
......
Eines sollte sich jeder genau überlegen, bevor er Nistkästen anbringt oder eine Sommerfütterung 
bietet und damit die Vögel zur Brut in seinen Garten lockt:

Bin ich bereit, auf sämtlichen Einsatz von Giften, Pestiziden und Insektiziden gegen Ameisen, 
Schädlinge an Gehölzen, Nutz- und Blühpflanzen, gegen Unkraut und Moose und auf künstlichen 
Dünger in meinem Garten zu verzichten?

Wenn „ja“, dann werden die Vögel sich freuen, in Ihrem Garten eine geeignete Nistgelegenheit zu finden.

Wenn „nein“, dann verzichten Sie bitte auf das Nistkastenangebot und locken Sie die gefiederten Freunde 
nicht noch extra ins vermeintliche Paradies, das sich dann, wenn es für die Vögel zu spät ist, als Todesfalle  entpuppt.

Zitat Ende

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Kirstin hast sehr gut geschrieben 

Möchte auch noch hinzufügen ... eine Wilde Ecke im Garten den Piepmatzen zu überlassen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Mai 2016)

Bei uns lassen die Krähen die Nüsse aus großer Höhe
auf den Asphalt krachen. Schwierigkeit hierbei sind die lauernden Artgenossen,
die das auch kennen und schon warten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ihr habt echt Glück , heute morgen flog die Krähe ganz relaxed an mir vorbei - Zeit genug um ein paar gute Bilder zu machen


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Mai 2016)

Morgen, 

seit einiger Zeit habe ich auch täglichen Besuch von einer Krähe. Ich habe den Eindruck sie macht erst einen Rundgang, dann beobachtet sie die Libellenlarven im FG, weiss aber nicht wie sie drann kommen soll.


----------



## dizzzi (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habe jetzt eine Krähe, die schon zwei Tage hintereinander mit Brötchen ankommt, und die in meinem Bachlauf aufweicht. Wenn die Krähe satt ist, läßt Sie das Brötchen liegen, und der Rest ist für die Fische...


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

Roland, dann bau ihr doch mal eine Schräge, damit sie besser ans Wasser kommt 

Dizzi, freu Dich, dass es nur Brötchen sind.
Wenn sie Aas findet (z.B. tot gefahrenes Tier auf der Straße), wird das vor der Verfütterung an die Kinder
auch erst gründlich abgewaschen im Teich......

Krähen sind extrem reinlich, was Kinder und Futterpflege in ihrem Nest anbelangt 

....da kann sich so mancher Mensch eine Scheibe von abschneiden


----------

